# Vorteile und Aussichten von CURL zu PHP



## petermedien (14. September 2002)

Hallo Leute, hallo CURLies{},

wenn Ihr links und verweise zu curl sucht,
schaut doch mal auf das forum > Programming-Platform > Andere > Verweise zu CURL

hier habe ich einige interessante Sachen zu Curl zusammengetragen
und dort werde ich auch alles neues einstellen, was mir dazu in die
Pfoten fällt.

Vergleichsversuch von CURL und PHP:

CURL lässt sich in keinster Weise mit PHP vergleichen.

PHP ist Serverseitig, CURL ist Clientseitig ausgeführt.
Ich würde eher den Vergleich so anstellen: 
Alles, was PHP kann, ist in CURL enthalten. Das trifft wohl den
vergleich, da hier eine Sprache entstehen soll, die Stand allone
funkt und nicht von, über, nach unter einbindung und aufruf etc.
Du kennst das Spiel mit PHP,HTML,CSS,JavaScript etc. ja.

Ich habe Dir hier einen Beitrag eingestellt, der Dir in etwa die 
Vorteile und Ausblicke von CURL aufzeigt.

Vorteile:

Die Curl - Technologie hat ein Reihe von Vorteilen, die sich direkt aus den Curl speziefischen Features ergeben. 
Als erstes wäre der Performancegewinn zu nennen. Dank Curl erreiche ich einen effizienteren (schnelleren) Download der Seite. Eine 50 kB HTML-Seite lässt sich als 5 kB Curl-Seite darstellen.
Das lässt sich vor allem durch den Ersatz von Grafiken durch prozedurale Grafiken erklären. Dadurch wird der Server schon mal entlasten. 
An dieser Stelle kommt jetzt die clientseitige Ausführung in Spiel. Im Gegensatz zu HTML brauche ich die Daten nur einmal herunterladen. Ein Beispiel: Eine Suchmachine gibt mir eine gewisse Anzahl, z.B. 20, an Treffern auf eine Suchanfrage zurück. Bei den meisten Suchmaschinen kann man einstellen wie viele Treffer man auf einer Seite angezeigt bekommen möchte. Stelle ich jetzt von z.B. 20 Treffern pro Seite auf 10 herunter, muss ich bei einer herkömmlichen HTML erst wieder den Umweg über den Server machen. Es wird eine komplett neue Webseite zurückgegeben, wir erinnern uns nochmal 50 kB. Curl setzt gerade bei solchen Anwendungen auf den Client-Rechner. Die Sortierung oder die Anzahl der angezeigten Treffer wird clientseitig ausgeführt. Bei HTML sind wir an dieser Stelle schon bei 100 kB, Curl immer noch 5 kB. 
Also noch mal auf den Punkt gebracht: Die Daten werden einmal vom Server heruntergeladen, Darstellung und Reaktion auf Benutzereingaben (natürlich mit Ausnahme einer neuen Suchanfrage, um bei unserem Beispiel zu bleiben) laufen komplett clientseitig ab. Das entlastet den Server noch weiter. Hoster werden sich freuen. 
Das bringt ganz offensichtlich weitere Vorteile wie höhere Interaktivität einer Webseite, oder besser Webapplikation. Auf den Server muss ich warten. Nicht umsonst wird zum WWW scherzhaft world wide waiting gesagt. Mit Curl hingegen kann ich mit Webseiten mit der Performance einer normalen Windows-Applikation z.B. Word interagieren ! 
Für den Benutzer also ein eindeutige Vorteil. Schon mal zwei (neben den Hostern). Doch auch die dritte beteiligte Gruppe - die Webdesigner - dürften Vorteile genießen. In letzten Abschnitt haben wir gesehen, was die Sprache Curl alles beherrscht, von Mark - up über Objektorientierung bis zu Grafik und alles mit einer Sprache. Betrachten wir uns hingegen die klassische Webseite von heute: HTML, CSS, JavaScript, DHTML, PHP / Perl / ASP / Java und Flash. Erscheint es bei diesem Patchwork von Techniken, welches ja zwangsläufig zu irgendwelchen Schnittstellenproblemen kommen muss, nicht besser eine einzige Technik zu verwenden, die weite Teile der eben genannten Techniken abdeckt zu benutzen. Durch die Verwendung einer einzigen Sprache erreiche ich auf jeden Fall eine bessere Erweiterbarkeit der Webseite. Außerdem dürfte sich die Entwicklungsproduktivität steigern - ich brauche halt nur Programmierer für eine Sprache. Weiterhin dürfte die Entwicklung mit nur einer Sprache schneller und übersichtlicher sein.

Ausblick:


Ein weitere wichtige Punkt in Bezug auf Curl ist die Kompatibilität zu bestehenden Technologien wie HTML oder CGI. Man kann Curl - Applets (das was ich bisher als Curl - Webseite oder Curl - Webapplikation bezeichnet habe) in HTML-Seiten einbinden oder ein CGI - Skript (Common Gateway Interface) auf dem Server aufrufen. Bespiele dazu folgen im Kapitel Was kann ich mit Curl machen ?. Die Kompatibilität sicherzustellen ist vor allem für die Phase wichtig in der Curl sich jetzt gerade befindet. Dadurch kann der Webdesigner von heute erst mal spezielle Teilbereiche seiner Webseite auf Curl umstellen und muss sich nicht sofort komplett umstellen, denkbar wären auch Startseiten auf denen man zwischen HTML und Curl wählen kann, wie es für HTML und Flash ja bereits gängig ist. Notwendig ist es da Curl genau wie Flash eine Plugin - Technologie ist. Doch dazu mehr im nächsten Kapitel. 
Die erste offizielle Version von Curl erschien erst im November letzten Jahres, ist also noch sehr jung. Längst noch nicht alle geplanten Features sind in der Sprache integriert, noch nicht alle Rahmenbedingungen für einen breiten Einsatz von Curl geschaffen. Als neue Sprachfeatures hat z.B. XML - Support eine hohe Priorität. SAX2 (Simple API for XML), SOAP sind bereits integriert. DOM (Document Object Model) soll folgen. Weiterhin soll Curl vom Browser alleine losgelöst werden, es soll möglich sein Curl -Applikationen oder Curl - Skripte (die z.B. auf Webservern laufen) zu erstellen. Multithreading, als weiteres Stichwort. 
Wichtig, wenn nicht sogar wichtiger sind die allgemeinen Rahmenbedingungen, die Curl zum Erfolg verhelfen können. Auch da möchte die Curl Corporation nichts dem Zufall überlassen. Multi - platform support steht wohl an zentraler Stelle. Derzeit ist die offizielle Curl - Version nur für Windows verfügbar, für Linux ist sie im Beta-Test. Curl soll jedoch auch für Mac, PDA und Handys entwickelt werden. Auch Curl predigt "write once, run everywhere". Mal sehen, ob sie es hinbekommen ! 
Weiterhin soll ab erstem Quartal 2002 ein Open Source - Projekt gestartet werden. In wie weit der Curl - Quellcode freigegeben werden soll, ist (mir) derzeit nicht bekannt. Ansonsten ist es das Ziel allgemeine Standards (z.B. DOM) in die Sprache zu integrieren und keine eigenen zu kreieren.


Das war jetzt aber ein langes laber, laber.

Bis dann
Gruss
Peter


----------



## melmager (14. September 2002)

naja wenn curl komplett clientseitig ausgeführt wird lasse ich persöhnlich die finger von weg währe mir zu unsicher..
und ob die download menge wirklich weniger wird ...kann man drüberstreiten

und solange es keinen broser gibt der curl von haus aus kann ist es sicher nur eine nischenlösung 
und es setzt sich am markt nicht das beste durch :-(

und merke die popup werbefuzzis werden schon dafürsorgen das in jedem neuen seitenaufbau neue werbebanners erscheinen 

mein senf dazu smile

ps nieder mit den plugins


----------



## petermedien (14. September 2002)

Zum Beitrag von melmager:

Da kann man nur ein klares JAIN entgegnen.

Wenn ich mir mal ansehe, was mit Flash schon für
eine Menge Seiten im WEB zu finden sind, hast Du
zum Glück nicht ganz recht. Auch hier benötigt man
ein plug in und es wird wenn ich es noch recht weiss 
auch clientseitig ausgeführt.

Das mit der Downloadmenge ist auch real. Der Vergleich
liegt in etwa im Unterschied einer Flash generierten
Schaltfläche, basierend auf Vektoren und einem eingeladenen
Bild, pixelbasiert. Da habe ich ja auch ein paar 
weniger Byte zu übertragen.

Sicherlich wird noch ein wenig Zeit ins Land gehen, bis
eine Verbreitung wie bei Flash, oder sogar mit integration
in die Browser erreicht hat. Oder sogar ganz neue Browser,
die spetiell für CURL geschrieben sind und die anderen
natürlich auch können. So ist es ja auch geplant.

Vor allem sollten wir nicht vergessen, wer alles hinter diesem
Projekt steht. Das ist ja fast schon eine Garantie für eine
weite Verbreitung.

Oder 

Bis dann

Gruss
Peter


----------



## melmager (15. September 2002)

hmm keine ernstzunehmende webseite setzt flash ein ...
es geht auch ohne .. 
(ps flash auf der startseite ist tötlich 
verscheucht nur surfer)

ich bin für übersichtliche webseiten ....

ist eigendlich curl eine interpreter oder compiler sprache ?

ansonsten man wird sehen was kommt


----------



## JoelH (15. September 2002)

*hmm,*

sory plugins sucken find ich, es gibt so gute Möglichkeiten das aus zu drücken was man zeigen will mit den Board eigenen Mitteln dass es CURL wohl nicht aus der Nische raus schafft, naja und ich stimme melmager absolut zu ==> KEINE VERNÜNFTIGE SEITE BRAUCHT FLASH, keine !!


----------



## petermedien (16. September 2002)

Das mit interpreter oder compiler ist wohl noch
nicht so ganz entschieden??

Aber der sache mit Flash als Startseite kann ich 
voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Immer erst anderst, 
oder die Kunst beherrschen und ein kontrolledLoading
durchführen. Dann ist sie fast jeder anderen Seite im
hinblick auf Loading und NavSpeed haushoch überlegen.

Ansonsten gibt es eben zu viele Sachen, die ich momentan
mit einer normalen Site nicht realisieren kann ohne wahre
Lademonster zu kreieren.

Was heist hier übersichtliche Web-Seiten??

Was habt Ihr denn bis jetzt für Monster in Flash in die
Monitore geholt?

Aber das ist ja jetzt nicht das Thema.

W3C Conforme Seiten können eben zu wenig. Deshalb hat
sich der Kern dieses Gremiums entschlossen, dass dies
sich ändern muss. Und mit CURL eine Sprache entwickeln,
die alles kann, was die anderen Einzelelemente getrennt
realisieren kann ja nicht so falsch sein.

Gruss
Peter


----------



## JoelH (16. September 2002)

*hmm,*

ich sehe in Flash einfach keine Vorteile ? Ich will INFO's aus dem Internet und Zeit ist Geld, also bringt mir eine Seite die ewig für ein Intro, das unnötig ist, braucht und dann ein tolles Menü aber keine Infos hat relativ wenig !

Gerade Thema Intro , warum gibt es Skip Buttons ? Dann brauchst auch das ganze Intro nicht !


----------

